# Gemmy Halloween 2017



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's a preview of Gemmy's Halloween life sizes for this year. 

Slim Stalky









Swamp Skeleton








Witch in Cauldron










*HD images of these items are coming soon 

I would also like to inform you of why Gemmy's quality has decreased as I know lots have complained about this.

You see, Gemmy wants to make the older life size figures (Collapse-able, Purple button,etc) but can't because retailers like Spirit Halloween want cheaper alternatives made by companies like Seasonal Visions. 
Seasonal Visions makes practically all the props at Halloween Express, and a lot of them at Spirit Halloween. They created the "thin" pole based stuff (the black poles). That's why there's no Gemmy life sizes at Spirit anymore because SV makes so much more and at a cheaper cost.

If you noticed, the only Gemmy prop at Spirit Halloween last year was Bony Tony. Bony tony made it into Spirit because of how cheap it was to make him. Gemmy tried their best this year to start to bring back quality with the Slim Stalky figure, but if we ever want the old style lifesizes back we need to stop supporting SV, since they have practically taken over Halloween Express and Spirit. 

Thanks to my friend dd_richart1 for helping explain this.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like gemmys lifesize ...but I love seasonal vision products to like the scorched scarecrow that is coming out.
I also think maybe my black widow witch is seasonal and the cauldron creep.not for sure about the makers.
seasonal visions is making progress while gemmy is stuck in the past.
Im sure if they wanted to make lifesize they could find another retailer aside from spirit.amazon...walmart to name a couple.
I will buy from whoever makes cool props...tekky ..seasonal...gemmy or whoever.
and gemmys last no better than any other prop.I have lots of their lifesize.The movie ones I really miss tho.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Another new life size has been revealed. Like I've said before if we want the really good quality life sizes back, we need to boycott Seasonal Visions as they are ruining the opportunity for companies like Gemmy to get their good quality products on the market again. 

Here it is...


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

They are also remaking the floating ghost for this year...


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Some more new items















The classic orange hand candy bowl is returning this year as well








More items will be added as I find them.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have discovered more items..


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

These will be available at At Home..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

That genie lamp is pretty neat.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photos. Helps get me in the mood. I agree about the genie lamp and would be nice to see a video of it. I have the Mad Maude rocking portrait that now appears to be a variation of her this time with moving eyes. I recognize a number of the Gemmy props/decorations as being stocked right now at At Home and they do a nice halloween business there. 

Here's my take on this. I have a number of props including older Gemmy life-size pop up props but have noticed more of my recent ones that are large in size are by Tekky or some other label. Almost all of the "big" prop boxes I have are Gemmy props which do take up a lot of storage space. While the quality in general of halloween props has gone down I do think the "cool" factor has gone up over the years. I buy what I like that I see in the store, always preferring to see them in person. I'd say a large number of my smaller props are made by Gemmy and of course all my LED lighting is a Gemmy product.

I don't agree with advocating boycotting any halloween product manufacturer. The way I see it is that the economy has had its down turn/s and people had less to spend. Combine that with changing technology that in general was cool that manufacturers wanted to incorporate in props and so something had to go -- as people, especially families, only have so much $ to spend on halloween (with Xmas coming and gifts to buy). BTW doesn't help that people have become bargin shoppers and wait to buy until after the holiday (as nice as it is for consumers). So something had to give and that was designing things to use cheaper materials while still providing a "punch" in design. Of course those materials tended to break or not hold up as well, although not always the case. This is not the first time we've seen built-in obsolescence in an industry. One other factor is that shipping of anything has gone up so tremendously much from ten years ago that companies have also had to design things to ship lighter and smaller. All factors in cost to the end consumer. 

I happen to hold on to props I've bought because I've had some emotional attachment to them, which was what attracted me to them to begin with. Maybe a look, what they did or said, a coolness factor. I don't think most families necessarily feel that way and families have had to downsize and storage becomes an issue. Basically I feel it comes down to competition in a free market place, like it or not. Those that adapt the best live to sell another day. 

BTW one thing Gemmy could do to separate themselves from the others is to offer something like customizable audio tracks. I know some props a few years ago had a cd or something like it to use with them. And I know some of my Gemmy props, thinking spirit balls and lanterns, have a corded or wireless microphone to give you some customization. A few of their life-size props were mic'd. Memory chips have come done so much from ten years ago and I can see incorporating them in different ways to give a wow factor.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for posting the photos. Helps get me in the mood. I agree about the genie lamp and would be nice to see a video of it. I have the Mad Maude rocking portrait that now appears to be a variation of her this time with moving eyes. I recognize a number of the Gemmy props/decorations as being stocked right now at At Home and they do a nice halloween business there.
> 
> Here's my take on this. I have a number of props including older Gemmy life-size pop up props but have noticed more of my recent ones that are large in size are by Tekky or some other label. Almost all of the "big" prop boxes I have are Gemmy props which do take up a lot of storage space. While the quality in general of halloween props has gone down I do think the "cool" factor has gone up over the years. I buy what I like that I see in the store, always preferring to see them in person. I'd say a large number of my smaller props are made by Gemmy and of course all my LED lighting is a Gemmy product.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input ! That's a really cool idea actually but again Gemmy will only make what retailers want so I'm not sure if we'll see it happen. I do know that they brought back the mic feature with their life size Bony Tony last year which was really cool.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

This cool new remake of the haunted radio will be released this year!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ghostbust99 said:


> This cool new remake of the haunted radio will be released this year!
> View attachment 420306


Gonna have to keep my eye out for this one! Target had a similar looking one last year or maybe even the year before but it was sold out before I could get one.


----------

